
And Now Google Sues Apple - lambtron
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/08/21/and-now-google-sues-apple/
======
DigitalSea
Although nothing has been directly mentioned, it's obvious this is Google
sticking up for Android device makers like Samsung and sending a message
straight to Apple HQ. A message that quite clearly reads: "If you're going to
sue our third party vendors that support Android and abuse the patent system
against them, we're going to show you what it feels to be sued"

I doubt this move is about money, but definitely just sending a message to
Apple. Each and every day Apple is starting to become more like a mid-nineties
Microsoft and we all know how that worked out...

------
mark_integerdsv
I have at different times thought of Google as many things. Until now, a
nucht-schlep was not one of them.

